# Mookie the Mini Schnauzer



## mookie&me (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I've had Mookie for almost 4 weeks now and she's a clever (but very cute) 11 week old little madam. Loves my garden, and mostly eating it... We went out on her first walk yesterday so it feels like she's growing up quickly . Out today and she met a lab and two mastiffs - she wasn't fazed in the least, but wow, those mastiffs are BIG! 

Olivia


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

She is very cute 

x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww she is gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh she is gorgeous..... i have an 11 week old mini schnauzer pup, her name is Bella and she is salt and pepper colour!

here she is-


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## mookie&me (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone.. I am biased but Mookie is so sweet...

Oh my, Bella is C-U-T-E!!! Lovely to meet a fellow mini-schnauzer owner on here


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

There are a small few mini schnauzer owners on here! Welcome, hope to chat soon! x


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very sweet pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

